# Routing with template guides



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

The project has been completed with the router only and with the use of the template guides
Tom


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That's really neat template tom used the router and templates just like you were a carver. What size block of wood did you make this out of and what type of wood is it?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Base was 240 x 240mm x 30mm thick and the top was the same size but only 16mm thick
The timber is a local timber called Jarrah
Local to Western Australia
Tom


----------

